# discharge chute lock



## gordito (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know how the torsion spring should be placed on the bushing for the locking arm on the discharge chute of a 32 inch Ariens 926027? Any help is much appreciated.
Thanks, gord


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is this the same as your setup?

- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • View topic - ariens directional shoot control help!!!


----------



## gordito (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, Shryp, many THANKS (I have to use the caps lock before they disappear)  for the link. Getting the spring in the right place was a bit of a pain but it happened and I spent the rest of the afternoon blowing fresh and heavy snow.
Cheers,
Gord


----------

